# [Nvidia-drivers] No driver de Nvidia tras emerge (open)

## will198

Hola a todos,

Tras hacer una actualización de world me actualizó el driver de nvidia desde la versión 190.xxxx a la versión 195.xxx el caso es que al intentar arracar las X me dice algo como que el módulo del kernel de nvidia es 190.... (o algo así)

De momento lo  he solucionado enmascarando el driver 195 y reinstalando el driver 190 pero tengo miedo de que una actualización del xorg-server me diga que necesita un driver superior de nvidia...

¿alguien sabe que es lo que pasa?

La verdad es que cuando instalaba el driver a mano tenía que recompilar no se que módulo del kernel  y para eso tenía que tener /usr/src/linux/ al kernel que usé para compilar el nucleo, de hecho en ocasiones tuve que recompilar el kernel para que funcionase (esto no pasaba siempre, sólo cuando llevaba mucho tiempo sin tener que hacerlo, y sospecho que tiene que ver con algun emerge world) ya que no se muy bien por que a veces ocurría algo dentro de /usr/src/linux/ o dentro de /lib/modules/(modulos del kernel) que hacía que el driver de nvidia no se compilase y se solucionaba recompilando el kernel (con las mismas fuentes, hacía el make clean -> make mrproper-> copio la .config-> recompilo), y creando (sin cambiar la configuración) una nueva imagen del kernel y unos nuevos módulos.

No se si esto que me pasaba con el driver original de nvidia puede influir, pero pensé que tras pasarme a el driver que viene en el portage se me solucionaría esto.

¿Una mano?

Un saludo y muchas gracias

----------

## cameta

Pues lo primero deberias de poner el mensaje completo de error.

En principio con tal de que el /usr/src/linux apunte al kernel que estas usando debe de funcionar.

Podria ser que este modulo de nvidia necesita un kernel más moderno.

----------

## esteban_conde

Otra cosa a contemplar es gcc los módulos deben estar compilados con la misma version de gcc que el kernel para que no se queje al cargarlos.

----------

## will198

Hola,

Gracias por contestar...

NOTA: Por aclarar, algo que no se exactamente como se llama pero que ocurre siempre que instalo los drivers de nvidia... y que yo lo llamo así:

modulo nvidia: Yo llamo a esto a un módulo que tiene que estar en /lib/modules/(el del kernel). Cuando instalaba a mano los drivers de la nvidia lo primero que hacían estos era chequear si ahi estaba este "módulo"... si no estaba intentaban bajarse uno de la página web precompilado... para mi kernel si no encontraban ninguno lo compilaban a mano si estaban las fuentes en /usr/src/linux....

Driver nvidia: lo que se instala... si está el módulo anterior se instalaban... y de hecho creo recordar que en versiones antiguas (hablo de las 8x... o 9x) una vez instalado el modulo valía para varios drivers...

Se que debería poner el error, pero para eso tendría que quitar el driver 190 e instalar el 195... y me da un poco de pereza... la verdad es que voy a seguir con el driver 190... si algo funciona bien ¿por qué cambiarlo?

Respecto a lo de la versión del gcc, el kernel y el módulo de nvidia está comilado con la misma versión ya que en unas 4 ocasiones he recompilado el kernel y acto seguido instalado el driver de nvidia con la correspondiente recompilación de su módulo... por la versión del gcc si que era la misma... lo que seguro que no era la misma versión son los drivers de nvidia 195 y el módulo... ya que los drivers vienen tras actualizar el gcc hace varios emerges...

Me imagino que todo se solucionaría haciendo una nueva versión del núcleo, y acto seguido tratando de instalar los drivers 195 para que vuelva a recompilar el módulo con le mismo gcc que usé para el kernel/modulo/drivers... pero de momento lo voy a dejar así

Un saludo

----------

